# Help needed - Kitless rollerball leaking ink



## 1shootist (Dec 21, 2019)

I've made a couple rollerball kitless pens and they (at times) will leak ink out the rollerball tip. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with pressure from going into the barrel, or at least I think it does. Has anyone else had this problem ?  Do I need to drill a tiny vent hole in the barrel ?


----------



## magpens (Dec 21, 2019)

I have never had that problem. . Have had some kitless rollerballs "lying around" for two or three years.

They have had the originally installed Schmidt refills in them since the day they were completed.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 21, 2019)

I've never had one leak. Are you using a roller ball refill, or the roller ball tips that adapt to a cartridge? If using refills, I suggest trying a quality refill. Schmidt Premium comes to mind, since those are what I use and haven't had a problem with. Beartoothwoods has them.  

I once made a roller ball kit pen for my mailman for Christmas. A week later he showed me his ink stained uniform shirt. I offered to buy him a new shirt, but he wouldn't let me. Pretty embarrassing. Try a different refill before you drill any holes. I believe the holes are for Fountain Pens.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 21, 2019)

I am assuming you are using the roller writer tip with fountain pen converter. If so, check your barrel hole. One problem could be that there is a little bit of scarf in there, catching the converter or pressing against the cartridge. If its to small or short, it could cause the barrel to catch on the twist portion of the converter, giving it a twist and expelling a slight amount of ink.

I did this once, my barrel hole was almost exactly the length of the converter. It would catch the converter just as it became fully tightened. I used a drill bit by hand, and extended the hole about 1mm. Problem solved.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 21, 2019)

1shootist said:


> I've made a couple rollerball kitless pens and they (at times) will leak ink out the rollerball tip. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with pressure from going into the barrel



If you mean a "real rollerball", I seriously doubt it could be anything to do with pressure. (If the bore in the barrel is airtight against the refill, you wouldn't be able to get the refill in there without knowing about it. The same is true for the hole in the grip section that the tip of the refill comes through, if that were airtight you'd know about it.)

Roller ball refills can leak ink if you leave them lying flat or tip-down -- especially if the cap is off or is not a good seal.


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you all for your help,

I'm using Schmidt rollerball refill 5888, 
I decided to try the Schmidt 888 in the pens.....all 4 of the 5888 refills I have will start pushing ink out the roller tip , either when I start screwing the section in or pretty soon after.
  I tried 4 of the 888....none have leaked .
I prefer the 5888 so I havent even tried the 888 in them.  There must be a difference in the refills though I don't know what it could be or the 5888's I have ,have a problem.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 21, 2019)

My memory is fuzzy but I think this conversation had come up before but not sure weather it was fountain pens or rollerballs but the consensus was yes there needs to be a relive in the cap because of pressure. May look for old thread later.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 21, 2019)

1shootist said:


> Thank you all for your help,
> 
> I'm using Schmidt rollerball refill 5888,
> I decided to try the Schmidt 888 in the pens.....all 4 of the 5888 refills I have will start pushing ink out the roller tip , either when I start screwing the section in or pretty soon after.
> ...



I'll keep watching here. I have never had a rollerball leak in that manor, but I have not made a kitless one yet.

Do you use a spring to apply pressure to the rear of the refill, or rely on the barrel to hold it in place?


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 21, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> My memory is fuzzy but I think this conversation had come up before but not sure weather it was fountain pens or rollerballs but the consensus was yes there needs to be a relive in the cap because of pressure. May look for old thread later.


I felt so too. I have a tendency of reading through past posts when I'm getting ready to try something new and I would have swore I came across the leaking subject, but no matter the wording I use I couldnt find it in search function.

Since I've replaced the 5888's with 888 ..and its been hours, I've had no problem at all with ink leaking.


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 21, 2019)

darrin1200 said:


> I'll keep watching here. I have never had a rollerball leak in that manor, but I have not made a kitless one yet.
> 
> Do you use a spring to apply pressure to the rear of the refill, or rely on the barrel to hold it in place?


I use the shorter rollerball spring in them..but thats what was strange aswell. They would leak with or without the spring installed.
 No leaking with the 888 refills..I suppose its something about the 5888 that is different.


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 22, 2019)

1shootist said:


> I use the shorter rollerball spring in them..but thats what was strange aswell. They would leak with or without the spring installed.
> No leaking with the 888 refills..I suppose its something about the 5888 that is different.



You have me stumped Russ. I have no idea what could cause this other than a bad batch of refills.
I hope you get it figured out.


----------

